# Delices de France



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone has this series or books from this series. They're on closeout at Jessica's Biscuit and I'm trying to talk myself out of buying more cookbooks.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I am not a person who wouldn't suggest a book because cook books are like newspapers ,it's a matter of taste and habit.

I have the 6th volume of this series that is about canapes, cheese, candies etc etc
Maybe I am the Gordon Bleu Home Series type but have a look and I am sure that you can find those recipes in other books you propably already owe.
But on the other hand why not have another one?


----------

